# Touristing my own backyard: Los Angeles!



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great shots ^^


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you both. More LA pics from Beverly hills comming later!


----------



## HighRizer92 (Sep 19, 2008)

awesome shots !!!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Today, I went on a little adventure in Los Angeles and visited three different areas of the city. First, I went to Rodeo dr. in Beverly hills. Second, I went to Skidrow in downtown Los Angeles. Lastly, I went to Chinatown.

As you will see Los Angeles has many faces.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

^^

Great thread. I'd like to see more Chinatown pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed cool and very nice shots from Los Angeles


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you JPBrazil and christos-greece.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Continuing on...

Beverly Hills, Skid row and Chinatown. Three vastly different faces of LA. Extreme wealth, poverty and Chinese all within a relative distance to each other. A revealing juxtaposition that exists here in this United Staten city. 

Rodeo Dr, Beverly Hills.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Pasadena, CA*

Pasadena, A city in Los Angeles, County, California. Very beautiful city, has lovely neighborhoods with some gorgeous homes. There is a lot of urban culture going on here. Restuarants, cafes, bistros, bars and numerous shops housed in some neat architecure, line the streets. Alleyways, are found almost everywhere, with the same services listed above. This asset gives Pasadena, a really cool, trendy and laid back, kind of atmosphere.

Another cool thing about Pasadena, are the amount of nicely constructed churches.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, very nice photos from L.A....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like the look and vibe of Pasadena. Thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Linguine said:


> beautiful, very nice photos from L.A....thanks for sharing.:cheers:





openlyJane said:


> I really like the look and vibe of Pasadena. Thanks.:cheers:


My pleasure, you guys  
Still a lot more to come, from ultra cool Pasadena !


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## lafreak84 (Oct 26, 2010)

This thread is awesome, thank you so much for some 'insider' LA.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

lafreak84 said:


> This thread is awesome, thank you so much for some 'insider' LA.


It's my pleasure  I love taking off for the day, by myself, and rediscovering areas of LA.

Thank you for the comment.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

^^ When I asked if I could photograph the inside of this establishment, the waitress replied "That's a little weird but you can, only for personal use."

Weird? Far from!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very funky. Love it. Are they all still of Pasadena?


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

^^ yes, pasadena.. And more...


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

This thread has been a massive eye opener for me. Before, all I associated LA with was Hollywood, the skyline and sprawling ghettos. I didn't even know there were beautiful classical buildings in it's centre! Thanks very much for posting these photos, because I've seen a new side of LA that I'd love to visit.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Conor said:


> This thread has been a massive eye opener for me. Before, all I associated LA with was Hollywood, the skyline and sprawling ghettos. I didn't even know there were beautiful classical buildings in it's centre! Thanks very much for posting these photos, because I've seen a new side of LA that I'd love to visit.


you're welcome! Please come to L.A!!




Student4life said:


> Great pics


Thanks!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^It's Pasadena and Santa Monica for me when/if I ever visit L.A. Beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

awesome thread yo. Sad that I had never stumbled on to it before. Lots of good stuff. I really like your camera work here.


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Conor said:


> This thread has been a massive eye opener for me. Before, all I associated LA with was Hollywood, the skyline and sprawling ghettos. I didn't even know there were beautiful classical buildings in it's centre! Thanks very much for posting these photos, because I've seen a new side of LA that I'd love to visit.


+1. I also had some prejudice against La La Land but fortunately, I was proven wrong. It's not good to buy what the media have to offer. 

Props to the TO!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Great thread! Pasadena being clearly the most appealing place to me of all the ones you´ve showed. 

Every time I see a thread of LA I can´t decide if I [should] like it or hate it...I think it´s one of those places you would have to live in to decide. But even if I lived on a fancy LA place knowing that just by my side I would have so many homeless people it wouldn´t make me feel good. Hope visit the city one day to make my mind up about it 

Keep the pics coming :cheers:


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Reminds me of west palm beach....stunning looking city.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Pasadena doesn't look nice but I still prefer the city centre


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More interesting pictures. :cheers:

Check out my Liverpool thread ( start at the beginning); there's far more to England than London.


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

Mindtrapper0 said:


> Continuing on...
> 
> Beverly Hills, Skid row and Chinatown. Three vastly different faces of LA. Extreme wealth, poverty and Chinese all within a relative distance to each other. A revealing juxtaposition that exists here in this United Staten city.


Very nice pictures, I like how you put together the photos of the ferraris and then next the homeless people, not always the people points out that no so pleasent aspects of their cities.

Also it certainly got my atention that you write "this United Staten city", instead of "american", was that a typo or was it intentional? I think it is the first time that I see that in english. As a matter of fact I googled it and it redirects automatically to United States.

In Spanish we do call the people of U.S.A. "estadounidenses" or maybe "norteamericanos" (although you share the North American continent with Canada and Mexico) Since calling them "americanos" is a little ackward for us, since we are also in the continent of America, what makes us americans to. I realize that the full name of the country is United States of America so the demonym is "american" and there's not such thing in english as "united staten". In the rest of the world outside the Americas the people of the United States are also always referred as "americans", since it doesn't have the ambiguity that is has in Latin America, I even read sometime that in Japan for example, they call the people of th U.S. american, as in the rest of the world, but for South America they get a different name.

Sorry for the off topic, but that really got may atention.


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

Mindtrapper0 said:


> I'm with you, The Los Angeles area along with the rest of southern California feels like an assemblage of neighborhoods, consisting of homes, homes and more homes and some cool spots scattered here and there. It certainly lacks that urban feel and look of say, San Francisco, NYC and other urban mega cities. But thats why you either hate it or love in LA!


Despite of its fame, I don't think L.A. is the worst city in that terms. For what I've seen, (in pictures, never been to L.A.) the corridor between Downtown and the sea (Santa Monica) is pretty urban, You've got for example Wilshire, Santa Monica or Hollywood Boulevards seem like walkable and vibrant arteries. Also seems nice other areas like Pasadena.
If I'd move to the U.S. maybe Los Angeles wouldn't be my first choice, but it certainly wouldn't be my last.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

CCs77 said:


> Very nice pictures, I like how you put together the photos of the ferraris and then next the homeless people, not always the people points out that no so pleasent aspects of their cities.
> 
> Also it certainly got my atention that you write "this United Staten city", instead of "american", was that a typo or was it intentional? I think it is the first time that I see that in english. As a matter of fact I googled it and it redirects automatically to United States.
> 
> ...


You got me there hahah  

Yes, it has to do with the spanish language, as you just explained!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

CCs77 said:


> Despite of its fame, I don't think L.A. is the worst city in that terms. For what I've seen, (in pictures, never been to L.A.) the corridor between Downtown and the sea (Santa Monica) is pretty urban, You've got for example Wilshire, Santa Monica or Hollywood Boulevards seem like walkable and vibrant arteries. Also seems nice other areas like Pasadena.
> If I'd move to the U.S. maybe Los Angeles wouldn't be my first choice, but it certainly wouldn't be my last.


Come here and then you can make that judgement, you might like it!

Living and vacationing here are two very different situations and your perception will form accordingly. 

So for me, LA lacks that highly infectious energy, hustle and bustle, flow of other cities that I've been to, like NYC and Mexico City. 

There are, however, areas of cool spots as you mentioned. A favorite of mine is Downtown, it can come to feel a like your walking in another country at times, I like that! :cheers:


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I hope some day I can visit it. Meanwhile I'll continue exploring this "united staten" city through yor pictures


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

CCs77 said:


> Well, I hope some day I can visit it. Meanwhile I'll continue exploring this "united staten" city through yor pictures


Great! I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Santa Monica on a gorgeous day


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Mindtrapper0 said:


> Santa Monica on a gorgeous day



This pic caught my attention! As I thought I'd read the c-word but I looked closely and it reads cLInt lapointe, the LI resembles a U. It seems that he's another person trying to make it happen in L.A.

Great pics as always!


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Great tour, thanks for the pictures! Downtown LA really seems to become more and more attractive and urban in the last years.


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*Beautiful Thread! ☺*










A very beautiful thread. Worth the time to go through and see more realistic color of America's second largest city. The entire area has so many neighborhoods, each appealing to a different part of the population that never gets discovered. It takes people like yourself you capture much of what people don't always see. Once again, a job very well done!


----------

